# Illegals "Cutting Thru Trump's Wall" Another HOAX



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.   







Trump’s ‘virtually inpenetrable’ Mexico border wall is easy to cut with $100 saw from hardware store


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Of course the false narrative was pushed on USMB by snowflake parrots...


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

They cheer when America loses....


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

So you know the snowflakes are frantically searching for a pic to prove me wrong........ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty obvious from the get-go.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Meathead said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



I thought so too but didn't have time to hunt down a pic.....the plumber was under MY kitchen floor for a leaking water pipe.  Got any idea how much dust gets kicked up trying to dry-cut concrete? what a mess.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 7, 2019)

Believe nothing you hear from the media...their lies will get worse the closer we get to 2020....right now we have no US news media...


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> right now we have no US news media.





Correct, we have an ISRAELI OWNED "US" "news" media, including Fox, which somehow can never notice that the last "First Lady" is really a MAN....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > right now we have no US news media.
> ...


We may have plenty of liberal Jews running our news media but to connect them with Israel is wrong....they are two different entities of the same faith....


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> We may have plenty of liberal Jews running our news media but to connect them with Israel is wrong....they are two different entities of the same faith....



Absolutely....I was in the dry goods business for 30 years....wouldn't piss on the sniveling, chiseling NY type Jews I dealt with...Israel is a whole different story....brave, industrious, tough-as-nails patriots.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 7, 2019)

True or not. How about an electrifying volt or 1000 to make sure.


----------



## Obiwan (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a "cut"...

There's no way a saw did that kind of job.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> True or not. How about an electrifying volt or 1000 to make sure.



Oh, it's NOT.  No point electrocuting somebody for touching it.....microwave motion-sensors with drone over-flights.  Even if you cut a steel bollard, good luck bending it to crawl between the posts.  It could be done in a machine shop...in the open Sonoran Desert?  no way.  Also good luck trying to climb a 30' high steel fence in the desert sun..that steel would be well over 130....touch it more than a second and you got a third degree burn and tetanus from the rust..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2019)

I bet a group of Democrats wanting to help drug smugglers and human traffickers went to the wall and cut a hole in if for the cartels.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> We may have plenty of liberal Jews running our news media but to connect them with Israel is wrong....they are two different entities of the same faith.





Answer Jeopardy! style.


What is a DUAL CITIZEN???


Most of those are DUAL CITIZENS.... and they are loyal to ISRAEL, not the US.   

Gaddafi is a great example.  Here in the US our "news" will not report what is already reported in ISRAEL.  What does the ISRAELI MEDIA say about the "islamic" terrorist behind Pan Am 103 that our "US" media CENSORS....????

Gaddafi killed anyone who discovered his mother was Jewish, aide claims

Gaddafi’s mother was born Jewish, his protocol chief says

Libya’s Gaddafi had a history of reaching out to Israel

Gaddafi is my Cousin says Elderly Jewish Woman

Libyan President Gaddafi Asked Israel for Help Against West


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> They cheer when America loses....


The loudest cheering came when the cartels killed 9 Americans.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> > They cheer when America loses....
> ...


I wonder if the mormans were killed by fast and furious weapons?


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower thinks it is "funny" that the ISRAELI MEDIA identifies Gaddafi as Jewish while our Israeli owned "US" media won't...

Funny...

Y'all were hit by "islamic terrorists" with that Pan Am 103 deal.... and don't search on the Internet for Israeli sites like Jerusalem Post and the rest of the above for the truth that Gaddafi, like the Saudi Royal family, was really JEWISH...

NO NO NO

Then you might think Pan Am 103 was an act of JEWISH TERRORISM that murdered Americans.... just like

911
the USS Liberty
the Marines in Lebanon 1983


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I bet a group of Democrats wanting to help drug smugglers and human traffickers went to the wall and cut a hole in if for the cartels.



The pic I posted is from the sample types Trump commissioned....it was built as a cutaway to show the insides of the steel bollard.  Like I said, nothing cordless is going to cut through that wall and even if you brought a generator, a jackhammer, and assorted masonry blades, the project would be noticed before it succeeded.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> WillPower thinks it is "funny" that the ISRAELI MEDIA identifies Gaddafi as Jewish while our Israeli owned "US" media won't...
> 
> Funny...
> 
> ...



Listen, I want nothing to do with Israeli-hating nut jobs like you....what happened, did a pawnbroker sell your binky?  None of your supposed "plots" involved Israel.  They shot up the Liberty during the Six Days war because it was painting their planes with radar and Syrian/Egyptian anti-aricraft guns were honing in on them.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I want nothing to do with Israeli-hating nut jobs like you..




"israeli hating nutjob" = one who goes to Google, types in "Gaddafi Jewish," and READS.....


Only subhumans who willingly censor themselves are OK with "willpower..."


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Only subhumans who willingly censor themselves are OK with "willpower..."



Ah, so you consider yourself genetically superior to a Jew do ya, Adolf?  Get out of this thread ya piece of shit.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have most every kind of saw and blade known to man and none of them did that.  Those cuts were made with a variety of tools including possibly torches, and by getting to the wall from BOTH sides.  Obviously, this is a photo taken at some sort of test facility.  Notice a complete lack of white powder all over the beams that sawing would have left?


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I have most every kind of saw and blade known to man and none of them did that.  Those cuts were made with a variety of tools including possibly torches, and by getting to the wall from BOTH sides.  Obviously, this is a photo taken at some sort of test facility.  Notice a complete lack of white powder all over the beams that sawing would have left?



Of course....I already explained that......read the thread before you post next time.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Ah, so you consider yourself genetically superior to a Jew




No, but CHRISTIANS do.... feel INFERIOR, that is....

Jews are CHOSEN

Christians are NOT


According to the BiBULL.....

and who wrote the BiBULL.... that's right, the very same CHOSEN who REJECT FRAUD JESUS and tell the real story about why all those people were cheering his crucifixion....


To be a Christian is to be a willing subhuman, unless you do not consider Jews to be human....


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I have most every kind of saw and blade known to man and none of them did that.  Those cuts were made with a variety of tools including possibly torches, and by getting to the wall from BOTH sides.  Obviously, this is a photo taken at some sort of test facility.  Notice a complete lack of white powder all over the beams that sawing would have left?
> ...




Sorry, I didn't know I needed your permission to post my own opinion.  For that matter, this whole thread is just a duplicate of other threads already created days ago!


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Nov 7, 2019)

Leftists are just dumb and corrupt is all.  Let's say someone did cut through the wall..........

Can a single leftist explain why they lock their doors at night considering someone can simply knock it down?  More than that, would they even see a connection?  Course not, they're intellectually dishonest people.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Sorry, I didn't know I needed your permission to post my own opinion.



When you reply to a post of mine on a subject that's already been explained...then yeah, you do.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the cartels clearly have the resources to penetrate most anything


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Leftists are just dumb and corrupt is all.  Let's say someone did cut through the wall..........
> 
> Can a single leftist explain why they lock their doors at night considering someone can simply knock it down?  More than that, would they even see a connection?  Course not, they're intellectually dishonest people.




Intellectually dishonest.  Isn't that just a euphemism for fucked in the head sociopaths with bad wiring?


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I didn't know I needed your permission to post my own opinion.
> ...




Fuck off.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually the cartels clearly have the resources to penetrate most anything



Actually that's pretty obvious.....you could cut loose on it with a .50 caliber machine gun and eventually cut through it...or half a dozen RPGs, or C-4, or bazooka rounds....all that makes a lot of NOISE and a greeting party would form to meet anybody who got through.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually the cartels clearly have the resources to penetrate most anything





More precisely, they TUNNEL into the US, some tunnels have rails....


drugs mexico tunnel - Google Search


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Leftists are just dumb and corrupt is all.  Let's say someone did cut through the wall..........
> 
> Can a single leftist explain why they lock their doors at night considering someone can simply knock it down?  More than that, would they even see a connection?  Course not, they're intellectually dishonest people.


really they're just too ignorant.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> More precisely, they TUNNEL into the US, some tunnels have rails....
> 
> 
> drugs mexico tunnel - Google Search



Fine...the subject of this OP is cutting through it with a cordless disc cutter....impossible.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cartels clearly have the resources to penetrate most anything
> ...


Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them



Oh?  tell me more about these "wet saws" and give me an estimate as to how long an operation of this type might take.


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 7, 2019)

Meathead said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...


How could you be stupid enough to believe it to start with?


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them


That'll make them easy to spot.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> How could you be stupid enough to believe it to start with?



Who said I believed it?  Again...try reading the thread before you post in it.....less embarrassing.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them
> ...


Concrete saws are water lubricated. As for how long it would take a 10 million dollar a day cartel minutes not hours, remember this is in the middle of no where.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them
> ...


There is no one to spot them hundreds of miles into no where


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 7, 2019)

*Another HOAX*


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


I just spotted 3 ......shingling the roof next door !


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> > More precisely, they TUNNEL into the US, some tunnels have rails....
> ...



No, it is not at all impossible, but very easy.
Anyone claiming a diamond blade dulls quickly on concrete is just lying.
I have had the same masonry blade for over a decade, and it has easily cut through 4" thick concrete, totally over hundreds of linear feet by now.  All you have to do is keep it cool by spraying it with a little water.

But that is NOT how you cut through these steel columns that are only filled with concrete.
With those columns, all you have to do is cut the surface steel with a sawsall blade.  Then you whack the section with a sledge hammer, the remaining steel bend and peels, while the concrete shatters and turns to gravel.

A disc cutter will also cut through the steel, as long as you have the right blade.
This would do nicely for the steel.





I would need at least 1 extra battery though.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them
> ...


to make just one cut.  just one!  not to mention the needed five others.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...


There are no homes or lights in the desert


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> No, it is not at all impossible, but very easy.
> Anyone claiming a diamond blade dulls quickly on concrete is just lying.
> I have had the same masonry blade for over a decade, and it has easily cut through 4" thick concrete, totally over hundreds of linear feet by now.  All you have to do is keep it cool by spraying it with a little water.
> 
> ...



HORSESHIT...NO masonry blade will cut through rebar encased in concrete and no cordless tool has the capacity to even try it....FAIL.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cartels can afford power wet saws and the generator to power them
> ...



All masonry saws work better wet.
Heat causes the blade expansion to warp the blade wider, so it has to cut more.
How long to operate is about half an inch per second.
But it is foolish to try to cut the concrete.
All you have to cut is the steel, because concrete is easily shattered with a hammer.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is not at all impossible, but very easy.
> ...


Again simpleton you are wrong and the cartels have hundred grand range rovers full of generators and power tools


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 7, 2019)

Shortage of Mexican workers is hurting U.S. businesses


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Again simpleton you are wrong and the cartels have hundred grand range rovers full of generators and power tools



You don't know a crescent wrench from a crowbar, witch....take a hike.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Shortage of Mexican workers is hurting U.S. businesses


14 million americans are unemployed


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is not at all impossible, but very easy.
> ...



First of all, I saw no rebar in the image you posted, and second is that you do not cut rebar with the masonry blade.
Typically you use a rebar cutter, which is a shear, or you use a steel cutting blade in a grinder, sawsall, or even just bend it back and forth a few times to make it break.

People do this all the time when they modify plumbing in existing locations, such as a water main leaking under a drive way.  This is trivial.  Your mistake is trying to imagine one tool doing it all.  You switch for what is appropriate.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Again simpleton you are wrong and the cartels have hundred grand range rovers full of generators and power tools
> ...


Actually you can not dispute what I said....

Your brain took a hike long ago


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> 14 million americans are unemployed




and another 5 million are "employed" but never work... they are called Democrat "government workers."


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Shortage of Mexican workers is hurting U.S. businesses
> ...



But they are unwilling or unable to take the many agricultural or processing jobs that remain unfilled.
You have to be willing to live on the farm or be very physically fit.
We need immigrants not only for labor, but as consumers.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> First of all, I saw no rebar in the image you posted, and second is that you do not cut rebar with the masonry blade.
> Typically you use a rebar cutter, which is a shear, or you use a steel cutting blade in a grinder, sawsall, or even just bend it back and forth a few times to make it break.
> 
> People do this all the time when they modify plumbing in existing locations, such as a water main leaking under a drive way.  This is trivial.  Your mistake is trying to imagine one tool doing it all.  You switch for what is appropriate.



You didn't see the rebar because their number and placement inside the bollard is classified....duh.  Jesus.....the claim is it was done by one "hundred dollar tool you can find in any hardware store"....I asked to show me the tool and the hole in the wall PERIOD.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> People do this all the time when they modify plumbing in existing locations, such as a water main leaking under a drive way.  This is trivial.  Your mistake is trying to imagine one tool doing it all.  You switch for what is appropriate.



WTF?  Not my mistake, jackass......  who doesn't know this?????????


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Farmers are slave owners for the migrants.  Shoot the farmers for not paying minimum wage


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


They can come in legally fool


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Concrete saws are water lubricated. As for how long it would take a 10 million dollar a day cartel minutes not hours, remember this is in the middle of no where.



I've lived, hunted, and wandered in the Sonoran Desert for the last 43 years ya turnip and I've cut every kind of steel and concrete there is...please, just go away.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Concrete saws are water lubricated. As for how long it would take a 10 million dollar a day cartel minutes not hours, remember this is in the middle of no where.
> ...


Your brain is wandering now.

Make me leave u delusion


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Liberals across the board and in all these “issues” just don’t have the facts to support their “causes” so they just make it up and the media is their fakery supporter and messenger.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is true, but there is a lot of paperwork, minimum wage, delays and waits, etc.


----------



## Thinker101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Poor thing, get in fricken line.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower thinks it is "funny" that the ISRAELI MEDIA identifies Gaddafi as Jewish while our Israeli owned "US" media won't...
> ...



So you are saying that it was OK for israel to attack the Liberty?  You unAmerican piece of shit.  Fuck you and Fuck Israel you traitor


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Lines are too emotionally taxing so another method is needed to prevent feelings of frustration.


----------



## Thinker101 (Nov 7, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Yep....pick another country.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> it was OK for israel to attack the Liberty?




It wasn't just OK.

It was "GAWD's will"


From an ISRAELI news source, no less....


'But sir, it’s an American ship.' 'Never mind, hit her!' When Israel attacked USS Liberty


"Israeli pilot to IDF war room: This is an American ship. Do you still want us to attack?

IDF war room to Israeli pilot: Yes, follow orders.

Israeli pilot to IDF war room: But sir, it’s an American ship - I can see the flag!

IDF war room to Israeli pilot: Never mind; hit it."




How did ZIONIST TRAITOR LBJ and the ISRAELI OWNED "US" MEDIA report it??

It was an "accident..."


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Waaat a waaaycist!!!!!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > it was OK for israel to attack the Liberty?
> ...


Libs
60 years ago
Live in the present and future just once rather than 50-150 years ago in order to lubricate your emotional spinning wheel.


----------



## Wuwei (Nov 7, 2019)

Read all about it here:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...bf8ce0-fa72-11e9-ac8c-8eced29ca6ef_story.html
When fitted with specialized blades, the saws can slice through one of the barrier’s steel-and-concrete bollards in minutes, according to the agents, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly about the barrier-defeating techniques.

If damage is detected, welding crews are promptly sent to make fixes. The smugglers, however, have returned to the same bollards and cut through the welds, agents say, because the metal is softer and the concrete at the core of the bollard already has been compromised. The smugglers also have tried to trick agents by applying a type of putty with a color and texture that resembles a weld, making a severed bollard appear intact.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...you don't even know what a demo saw it?

I have one in my garage. Diamond blade. Gas powered. Weighs about 20 pounds. Not cheap but coyotes and drug dealers can afford the grand pretty easy.

It'd cut through concrete with rebar 8 inches thick in about 5 minutes


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs
> 60 years ago




Apparently this SUB HUMAN thinks I am a "Lib" and that it doesn't matter that ISRAEL deliberately ATTACKED AND MURDERED the ship and crew of the USS Liberty...


Are you by chance a "Christian?"

Do you think if we wipe out all the "muzzies" in the Middle East that FRAUD JESUS will "float down from the clouds?"


Do you define conservative = Christian?



Patriotism = actually being against a foreign country attacking and murdering our men and women in uniform....


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally *burn out his disc cutter* on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it. And it wasn't cordless. Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades. So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.


Everything the worthless lying "human scum" Right claims is a hoax NEVER is. They didn't use a disc cutter, as you well know!
_Smuggling gangs in Mexico have repeatedly sawed through new sections of President Trump’s border wall in recent months by using commercially available power tools, opening gaps large enough for people and drug loads to pass through, *according to U.S. agents and officials with knowledge of the damage.*_

_*The breaches have been made using a popular cordless household tool known as a reciprocating saw that retails at hardware stores for as little as $100.* When fitted with specialized blades, the saws can slice through one of the barrier’s steel-and-concrete bollards in a matter of minutes, according to the agents_


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

You wanna keep the dust down and make the cut go faster? Bring a pump sprayer. $40 at Loews.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> So you are saying that it was OK for israel to attack the Liberty?  You unAmerican piece of shit.  Fuck you and Fuck Israel you traitor



Sure got a mouth on ya for a gutless bitch, eh?


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Sure got a mouth on ya for a gutless bitch, eh?





Translation = YEAH YEAH YEAH, GO AHEAD ISRAEL AND MURDER OUR NAVY PERSONNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Believe nothing you hear from the media


Believe LESS than nothing you hear from the CON$ervoFascist "human scum."


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> _*The breaches have been made using a popular cordless household tool known as a reciprocating saw that retails at hardware stores for as little as $100.* When fitted with specialized blades, the saws can slice through one of the barrier’s steel-and-concrete bollards in a matter of minutes, according to the agents_



Ah, so now it's a reciprocating saw....LMAO!!!  So show me a pic of this breach.....I'll wait.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > LaDairis said:
> ...


hahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Dude...you don't even know what a demo saw it?
> 
> I have one in my garage. Diamond blade. Gas powered. Weighs about 20 pounds. Not cheap but coyotes and drug dealers can afford the grand pretty easy.
> 
> It'd cut through concrete with rebar 8 inches thick in about 5 minutes



Wow..they've come down in price






 $500.00


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

edtheycynic = define FASCIST for us....


Start the Jeopardy! music....


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Translation = YEAH YEAH YEAH, GO AHEAD ISRAEL AND MURDER OUR NAVY PERSONNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!



So do a DNA analysis....I bet you got more JEW blood than you know....Hitler hated the secret Jews worse than the open ones.....does your secret society know you might be one of.....them?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is not at all impossible, but very easy.
> ...


A gas concrete saw will cut it like nobodys business. It would be my first choice


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> .I bet you got more JEW blood than you know.



Less than Einstein, but that doesn't change my extreme admiration for Albert....

As for trotting out Hitler, remember what patriotic American Einstein said about FASCISM in ISRAEL before you celebrate the attack on the USS Liberty again.   


*Einstein Letter Warning Of
Zionist Fascism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4




Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> to make just one cut. just one! not to mention the needed five others.


You don't need 5 others! Tramp's design is so STUPID and flawed after cutting through the base of a single bollard, smugglers can push the steel out of the way, allowing an adult to fit through the gap. Because the bollards are so tall — and are attached only to a panel at the very top — their length makes them easier to push aside once they have been cut and are left dangling.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > to make just one cut. just one! not to mention the needed five others.
> ...


prove it


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > LaDairis said:
> ...






Sorry, no way with a skill saw your going to get the right angle you need to cut into those bars. The bars next to the one your cutting will be in your way...... hmmmm maybe that was by design though. 

have you ever used a power tool before?


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> A gas concrete saw will cut it like nobodys business. It would be my first choice



Now we're gettin somewhere.....uh, except they start at $900 assuming you'd buy a new one.  So which blade to use..masonry or steel cutting....ya can't use both at the same time and the concrete is encased in at least 4 rebar rods.  So you cut through the outer bollard casing and hit the concrete...instant end of the steel cutting blade.  So a second cut above the first...now what?  A plasma cutter to strip the outer casing away?  Hmmmm...now what?  Use a pickax to knock the concrete loose?  Okay, and then the rebar gets cut...so now you got a hole about 9 inches wide...think Pedro can fit through it?  Maybe.  You can't pry it apart because the bollard next to it on either side ain't moving.  Dang it....pull out the 30' ladder.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > _*The breaches have been made using a popular cordless household tool known as a reciprocating saw that retails at hardware stores for as little as $100.* When fitted with specialized blades, the saws can slice through one of the barrier’s steel-and-concrete bollards in a matter of minutes, according to the agents_
> ...


It always was a reciprocating saw, as you well know, YOU changed it to a disc saw because you are worthless lying "human scum!"


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> It always was a reciprocating saw, as you well know, YOU changed it to a disc saw because you are worthless lying "human scum!"



Okay, so tell me how you deal with the inner-bollard..your insults aside.  Got a pic by any chance?  How about anecdotal testimony of somebody who did it?  anything?  hello?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 7, 2019)

Diamond but not with the notches


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> edtheycynic = define FASCIST for us....


I will let one of your heroes define it for you!
Fascism is definitely and absolutely opposed to the doctrines of liberalism, both in the political and the economic sphere.
- BENITO MUSSOLINI


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Diamond but not with the notches



You'd go through a couple dozen blades before the saw burned up....pretty pricey and it won't work....why not just apply for a visa?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Libs
> ...


Name calling spittle all over the place while utterly fact vacant.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Those cutaways look like they were done with a torch, but then all the metal would need to be removed in between your upper and lower cut before you could break out the concrete


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > It always was a reciprocating saw, as you well know, YOU changed it to a disc saw because you are worthless lying "human scum!"
> ...


The testimony comes from the border agents themselves, but you knew that already! Border and security experts, who "human scum" Tramp ignored, predicted that the wall would be a waste of money and easy for smugglers to beat.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> I will let one of your heroes define it for you!



Sub human does not understand word sub human uses....




edthecynic said:


> Fascism is definitely and absolutely opposed to the doctrines of liberalism



LMFAO!!!!!

Fascism = conservative

LOL!!!!!


What did the actual FASCISTS in the NAZI PARTY support???

1. SOCIALISM
2. GUN CONTROL/CONFISCATION
3. STATE SPONSORED DNA DISCRIMINATION
4. USING A BIASED/CONTROLLED MEDIA TO LIE TO THE PUBLIC
5. USING "HATE HOAXES" TO GAIN POWER
6. HAVING IDEOLOGICAL PURITY TESTS TO GET "FULL RIGHTS"
7. STATE SPONSORED ABORTION



Go back to 2nd grade and try to pass this time....


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > A gas concrete saw will cut it like nobodys business. It would be my first choice
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about. My demo saw cuts through concrete with steel rebar in it like butter. Mine cost a grand. You can get a decent one for $500


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



They one looks more broken to me....torch the first side, cut it, and then use a spreader?


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. My demo saw cuts through concrete with steel rebar in it like butter. Mine cost a grand. You can get a decent one for $500



I've caught you in these lies before....I doubt you could operate a miter saw much less what we're talking about....beat it.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > I will let one of your heroes define it for you!
> ...


he thinks we're still in grade school under socialist care.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...





Maybe so, its also very difficult to cut away metal against concrete because there is nowhere for the slag to flow, well.... more so than when your just cutting away steel with nothing behind it.  I'm thinking this we are looking at in the photo took quite a while to do and was done from both sides as a sample.  

and then again, even if they make an upper and lower cut around the bar with a torch, they also need to make verticle cuts to remove the casing.... then break out the concrete


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The smugglers already proved it and "human scum" Tramp already admitted it, as you well know!
Trump unfazed by reports that smugglers cut through Mexico border wall
President Donald Trump on Saturday downplayed reports that smugglers were cutting through the new tall sections of wall that he has said are fundamental to security along the U.S.-Mexico border.

"We have a very powerful wall," he said. *"But no matter how powerful, you can cut through anything, in all fairness." *

The president did not seem concerned about the possibility because "we have a lot of people watching" and "cutting is one thing, but it's easily fixed."

*"One of the reasons we did it the way we did it, it's very easily fixed. You put the chunk back in,"*


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying that it was OK for israel to attack the Liberty?  You unAmerican piece of shit.  Fuck you and Fuck Israel you traitor
> ...


Poor Traitor, upset that he is being called out for what he is.....
All for Israel and Screw the USA


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Poor Traitor, upset that he is being called out for what he is.....
> All for Israel and Screw the USA



PM me your address and tell me in person...pretty simple eh, punk?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> What did the actual FASCISTS in the NAZI PARTY support???
> 
> 1. SOCIALISM


Fucking LIAR!
"Socialism is a fraud, a comedy, a phantom, a blackmail."
- Benito Mussolini


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Fake


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> [QUOTE="j
> The smugglers already proved it and "human scum" Tramp already admitted it, as you well know!
> Trump unfazed by reports that smugglers cut through Mexico border wall
> President Donald Trump on Saturday downplayed reports that smugglers were cutting through the new tall sections of wall that he has said are fundamental to security along the U.S.-Mexico border.
> ...



Trump was responding to a reporter without any evidence...he does that you know....and the lying hyenas report it like an "admission"....The wall is fairly easy to repair...anybody with a brain can see that.  So how about a pic like I asked for in the OP...without a pic you're just another lying commie turd.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


I don't believe that for a microsecond.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


prove it,  still waiting.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Traitor, upset that he is being called out for what he is.....
> ...


So you are not denying you are and Israeli firster and put them above the priorities of the United States?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="j
> ...


The wall would not have to be FIXED/REPAIRED if it wasn't already cut through!!!!
DUH!


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





If its all true and they are cutting through the wall, then that makes it pretty clear that we DO need a wall to keep these people out. If you have Cartels willing to cut through, then why would you want to leave these people an open border to just walk through?  build the wall... put troops on the border to back up the current border patrol who are too under staffed to monitor the wall.  Bring some troops home that we have sitting in Germany.

You all make no sense other than we understand you don't like Trump. Democrats used to call for a wall being built as well until they figured out that it wasnt popular with their voting block so they flipped their position. Then true to form, they call other people racist for wanting to enforce border laws


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't believe that for a microsecond.



Based on what?

You don't even know what a demo saw looks like ya friggin tard


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> So you are not denying you are and Israeli firster and put them above the priorities of the United States?



I'm telling you I'm an ex-1st Cav intel non-com (llF40) who saw signal intel we got from Israel detailing the Soviet air-defenses built around Hanoi....anything else, punk?


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Don't have to, "human scum" Tramp already confessed!
Are you calling him a liar?????


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that for a microsecond.
> ...


tell us how you can use one with the slats so close together?

perform a demo for us.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

1st Cav here too  (MOS 12E)  8th Engineers,  So you saw signal intel we got from Israel detailing the Soviet air-defenses built around Hanoi and you believed it? lol


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 7, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> If its all true and they are cutting through the wall, then that makes it pretty clear that we DO need a wall to keep these people out. If you have Cartels willing to cut through, then why would you want to leave these people an open border to just walk through?


Stable geniuses say investing money in technology and staff to strengthen border security works better than an expensive worthless wall!


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that for a microsecond.
> ...


Based on the fact that your a sleazy lying leftwing douchebag.  Nothing you post is true, ever.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its all true and they are cutting through the wall, then that makes it pretty clear that we DO need a wall to keep these people out. If you have Cartels willing to cut through, then why would you want to leave these people an open border to just walk through?
> ...


How is hiring a bunch of people cheaper than building a wall?  How many people?  What kind of people?  What technology?


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its all true and they are cutting through the wall, then that makes it pretty clear that we DO need a wall to keep these people out. If you have Cartels willing to cut through, then why would you want to leave these people an open border to just walk through?
> ...


then why do they need to break through the fence?


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its all true and they are cutting through the wall, then that makes it pretty clear that we DO need a wall to keep these people out. If you have Cartels willing to cut through, then why would you want to leave these people an open border to just walk through?
> ...


If walls are worthless why did the US build so many for countries in the middle east? Technology and staff to strengthen border security works better with a border wall.
In all honesty you need all three.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


but that wasn't what was said.  so you're wrong as usual in here.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


don't all embassies around the globe have walls or fences?  Didn't the embassy in Benghazi have a wall?  not a tall enough one, but had one.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> 1st Cav here too  (MOS 12E)  8th Engineers,  So you saw signal intel we got from Israel detailing the Soviet air-defenses built around Hanoi and you believed it? lol



I was Recondo and Eco-Recon, fool....we debriefed all the time with CIA...of course I believed it...ever seen satellite pics of Hanoi?  You're a fucking idiot and you talk to me like that face to face you'll be eating your meals through a straw for 6 weeks.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Incredible moment an 8-year-old girl scales a 18-foot tall replica of President Trump’s southern border wall in under ONE MINUTE – even though Trump called the wall ‘impenetrable’
Moment an 8-year-old girl scales a replica of President Trump's border wall in under ONE MINUTE | Daily Mail Online

*


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...








where is there an edge on the upper part in the actual fencing?  too fking funny.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> *Incredible moment an 8-year-old girl scales a 18-foot tall replica of President Trump’s southern border wall in under ONE MINUTE – even though Trump called the wall ‘impenetrable’
> Moment an 8-year-old girl scales a replica of President Trump's border wall in under ONE MINUTE | Daily Mail Online
> *



 Another HOAX!  Look at the gear she's wearing....she was PULLED up ....damn, do any of you know anything about anything?


----------



## Desperado (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > 1st Cav here too  (MOS 12E)  8th Engineers,  So you saw signal intel we got from Israel detailing the Soviet air-defenses built around Hanoi and you believed it? lol
> ...


im sorry I insulted Israeli intelligence,  I mean their intel was so right on when it came to Iraq...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Tokyo does not


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Desperado said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


All the arguments against building the wall are downright stupid and easily refuted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2019)

Lets out this retarded thread to bed:

The bollards are hollow. Yes, a recip saw can cut through them. Easily.

/thread

Have a good day, nutballs...


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...


Trump's wall is 30 feet tall, so how can an 18 foot wall be a "replica?"

You are a special kind of dumbass.

Your article is behind a paywall, dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2019)

Obiwan said:


> Wow, what a "cut"...
> 
> There's no way a saw did that kind of job


Wrong.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lets out this retarded thread to bed:
> 
> The bollards are hollow. Yes, a recip saw can cut through them. Easily.
> 
> ...


They are not hollow in the sections Trump is building, dumbass.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > True or not. How about an electrifying volt or 1000 to make sure.
> ...


Good lord I wasn't serious...lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lets out this retarded thread to bed:
> ...


They, of course, are. They are not solid steel. They are filled.


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 7, 2019)

Meathead said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



Yeah, the key word in the entire story was "cordless".   The moment they said that, I was exceptionally skeptical of the claim.

A cordless saw?   Really?   A cordless..... saw... cut through that thick wall?   Yeah.... umm....  yeah.....  right.... moving on.

I've used cordless saws before.   Can't say any of them would survive going through something thicker than dry wall.  Maybe a little thicker.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


In other words, they aren't hollow.  Do you know the meaning of the term, dumbass?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


WTF do you think you're talking about?

You cut right thru ALL of them


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> In other words, they aren't hollow.


Right, they are filled with a softer material. So a saw that cuts through steel can saw through, for instance, the gravel/concrete mix within. Surely you can figure that out all by yourself.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Apparently you used garbage then. A cordless saw can cut through steel easily and with the right blade concrete as well but a gas powered demo saw (which is easily affordable to someone motivated enough to do this kind of thing) makes it easy.

Batteries do go low. Gas powered saws keep going. I cut the floor in my brewery the other day. 6 inch concrete with steel mesh in it. 60 ft trench 2 feet wide. Done in 4 hours


----------



## Meathead (Nov 7, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


There's that too of course. But the clincher for me was the WaPo "source".


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, they are filled with a softer material. So a saw that cuts through steel can saw through, for instance, the gravel/concrete mix within. Surely you can figure that out all by yourself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, they aren't hollow.
> ...


Concrete is not softer.  It quite hard, and it chews up saw blades like they are made of cardboard.  A blade designed for steel will quickly become dull when used on concrete.  It's possible to cut through the bollards, but not with a sawsall, and it would take a few hours even with much heavier equipment.

I used to be a union construction work, and I also have a degree in mechanical engineering, so I know you're blowing hot gas out your ass.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


how?  the saw is too large to make it past the slat next to the one you'd try and cut.  hmmmmm  the blade isn't wide enough to cut deep enough and the housing and blade is too big to avoid the slats on either side of the one being cut. show us how you'd do it?  go on now, be the big man on campus.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> They cheer when America loses....



Oh yes they do. "Yay Americas border protections failed yay!"

  Repulsive people. But as a 23 year veteran of industrial work I will agree. No cordless saw cut that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Ryobi makes a gas powered reciprocating saw, but I couldn't find any for sale.  I doubt you can buy one in Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 7, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Believe nothing you hear from the media...their lies will get worse the closer we get to 2020....right now we have no US news media...



   Al they do is lie. The media are the most sinister enemies of America. Huge rich multinationals with money to burn taking down their opposition.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > So you are not denying you are and Israeli firster and put them above the priorities of the United States?
> ...


Another high grade military not walking, talking nor acting like one.
There is a four letter word for that and it starts with F and ends with E.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

DOTR said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> > They cheer when America loses....
> ...


hey, but don't you leak that whistleblower name now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



  I've used concrete saws that were gas powered with an 18 inch abrasive wheel.
   I needed to cut a groove 3 inches deep and 12 foot long so my bridge cross members would fit in my allotted space.
   It took me all day and four abrasive wheels to accomplish my job.
   And that was cutting a vertical groove with a tool that was gas powered and weighed at least 100 lbs.. No way in hell you're doing that with a hand held cutter with a horizontal cut.
  Not to mention you have to get through the steel before getting to the concrete. On top of that you'd need to get through the steel on the opposite side of the bollard.
  Can it be done? Sure it can but you better be in for the long haul and hope the BP doesnt come around in the process.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



     Those cuts were obviously done with a cutting torch on the steel. But with the uneven cuts you couldnt use a concrete saw since the blade would bind against the uneven cut on the steel.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...




Maybe:

Cut steel all around with torch first.
No rebar in concrete.
Use standard concrete.
Two cuts, one high and low.
Repeated blows with sledgehammer at each cut to break the concrete.


----------



## Frannie (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Do you break the law because there is paperwork?

Morons are everywhere


----------



## MAGAman (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > How could you be stupid enough to believe it to start with?
> ...


I didn't mean you personally.

I should have said anyone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The machine you're talking about cost about $5000, doesn't?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was done by US Dept of Homeland security.  Here is the actual story:
Steel prototype for border wall cut through with saw, photo shows

_However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report._


I have this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K4FQ6G/?tag=ff0d01-20

I used it to easily cut through an old driveway basketball hoop pipe that was filled w concrete, similar to the pick above, but actually wider in diameter.  Maybe you don't know how to use the saw properly??

Either way this is a legit story, done by the US DHS... sorry bud wrong again... nice try though.  

Here's another one for ya:


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Of course the false narrative was pushed on USMB by snowflake parrots...


This was done by US Dept of Homeland security.  Here is the actual story:
Steel prototype for border wall cut through with saw, photo shows

_However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report._


I have this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K4FQ6G/?tag=ff0d01-20

I used it to easily cut through an old driveway basketball hoop pipe that was filled w concrete, similar to the pick above, but actually wider in diameter.  Maybe you don't know how to use the saw properly??

Either way this is a legit story, done bu the UD DHS...sorry bud wrong again... nice try though.  

Here's another one for ya:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



There's rebar in the bollards.


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Typically you don't refer to a gas saw, as a cordless saw.     Yes, a gas powered saw (depending on the type) could go through something like this given enough time.... but gas powered saws are not under $100.

In fact, the only one I found that specifically said it was designed to handle cutting metal and concrete, was over a thousand.

A $100 saw, that is not corded, is not capable of going through this wall.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


This was done by US Dept of Homeland security.  Here is the actual story:
Steel prototype for border wall cut through with saw, photo shows

_However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report._


I have this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K4FQ6G/?tag=ff0d01-20

I used it to easily cut through an old driveway basketball hoop pipe that was filled w concrete, similar to the pick above, but actually wider in diameter.  Easy stuff.

Either way this is a legit story, done by US DHS

Here's another one for ya:


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the false narrative was pushed on USMB by snowflake parrots...
> ...



Agreed.   But the OP said a cordless saw that was under $100.   The one you posted was $240.

I agree that there will be no perfect wall solution.  But it's still better than just having a massive open space.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...


Basketball hoops are, what, 1/2 inch in diameter?  You compare that with cutting though a concrete filled bollard that is at least 8 inches wide?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


That isn't Trump's wall, moron.  The bollards on that wall go all the way to the top.  Furthermore, it isn't 30 feet tall.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Yes $100 is not correct, but pretty much you can easily cut through any of those walls.  They also have saws that cost $1000+, nothing to a cartel or smuggler, and they can cut through even more serious metal/concrete etc.  Also to say that the story is a hoax, like the OP did, is totally not accurate because it is pretty easy to cut and DHS demonstrated that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


It's a lot of money for an ignorant peasant.  It would still take them at least an hour.  Plenty of time for the border patrol to arrive.  With video cameras mounted on top, they would be seen long before the started cutting.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


A basketball hoop pipe that goes in the ground and hold the hoop up, it is about 4-5 inches in diameter, 10 ft tall, filled w concrete.  The saw easily cuts it, look at the saw.

ALSO  read the official story, the walls were all cut easily by DHS...  There is no hoax


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


They didn't demonstrate anything of the sort, moron.  They showed you could cut threw them, but there was no information presented about how long it took and what means were used.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


If you are referring to the video, that is the wall they have already and yes it appears to be about 30' high, and is similar to the wall cut in the pics, you are striking out left and right


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Read the article Einstein...  They saw a simple saw and it didn't take long.  I could cut that wall in 20 minutes with my saw...


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


The article doesn't say that, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


The article doesn't say that, moron.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



     Couldnt say as I rented it for the job.
I do know it would be useless for horizontal cuts.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.

And yes, while the people scaling the wall have safety ropes attached to them, that is in case they slip and fall.  If you look at the lines the people are connected to you will see that they are slack and not helping the climbers in any way.

Trump says his border wall is 'impenetrable.' It took climbers in Kentucky mere seconds
*
ROGERS, Ky. — In Eastern Kentucky's Red River Gorge area, an 18-foot replica of President Donald Trump's border wall is being scaled not only by experienced mountain climbers, but by novices and young children.

One climber even scaled it while juggling.

"You don't tell a climber that something can't be climbed or that it's impossible," said Rick Weber, the 75-year-old mountain climber who built the replica. "That's just a challenge."

Weber, a retired engineer from Indianapolis, decided to build the wall after hearing Trump claim in September that a new section of the wall along the boundary with Mexico is "virtually impenetrable" and "can't be climbed" because, the president said, 20 mountain climbers struggled to climb a prototype.

So a skeptical Weber built his 18-foot wooden replica of the steel border wall at Muir Valley, a nonprofit nature preserve and rock-climbing park he founded along with his wife. The height matches portions of the border wall built by private contractors.

And since the wall has gone up, lots of people have successfully scaled it.

*


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



_Department of Homeland Security testing of a steel slatprototype proved it could be cut through with a saw, according to a report by DHS.

However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report.

_
I could easily cut through that steel slat barrier wall in about 5-10 minutes with my saw off Amazon.. as I cut through a 5" steel pipe filled with concrete....


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.
> 
> And yes, while the people scaling the wall have safety ropes attached to them, that is in case they slip and fall.  If you look at the lines the people are connected to you will see that they are slack and not helping the climbers in any way.
> 
> ...


You mean like this:


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.
> 
> And yes, while the people scaling the wall have safety ropes attached to them, that is in case they slip and fall.  If you look at the lines the people are connected to you will see that they are slack and not helping the climbers in any way.
> 
> ...



There is no wall on earth that can't be crossed by someone.  However, the vast majority of illegal aliens are young mothers with children, teenagers, or older men who lack the physical ability to perform such feats.  Could you do it?  I doubt it.  I certainly couldn't.  Most men in their 20s couldn't do it.  So it's clear the wall will prevent about 99% of people from crossing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Where does it say it took 20 minutes?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.
> ...



Hey, I've even seen a video of a climber going over the wall WHILE JUGGLING!


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.
> ...


I've already told you that isn't Trump's wall.  That wall existed before Trump was elected.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


He didn't go over "the wall."   He went over a wall.  I haven't seen any such video.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, you guys are all talking about sawing through the wall, but in reality, all you really have to do is know how to rock climb, and you can scale it like these KY mountain climbers have done with a replica of Trump's wall.
> ...



Could I do it?  Yep.  Grew up in the mountains of Montana and Colorado, and rock climbing was one of my main hobbies growing up. 

And, scaling something like that, compared to scaling a 75 ft. cliff isn't all that hard.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I made that assumption based on how easy it was for me to cut through a steel concrete pipe with my saw.

I would say you have very little experience using tools or doing home remodeling/repair etc.  Cutting through steel and concrete is real easy.  It is not tough at all, cutting through marble, granite, slate etc, is more difficult, but still doable.
Cutting through a steel slat wall, like the one Trump has proposed, is very easy.  Anybody that has any real experience knows this.  The saw I posted can easily do it, I did it, and the people reviewing the saw all verify that it can easily cut concrete and/or steel.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


It is a very similar steel slat wall...  If those guys can climb it that easily then they will climb Trumps as Trump's is very similar


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



He went over an accurate replica of Trump's wall.  And, here is the link with the video of the dude climbing the wall while juggling.  No, he's not getting any help from the safety line he's attached to, because the line is slack.

Kentucky climber scales replica of Trump border wall while juggling


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


If 6’2” 240lbs and in excellent physical condition is your thing then fine, this would be my 2nd meet up and you should have seen the last cellar dweller. Do you live around DC/Balt?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > LaDairis said:
> ...


Some idiot was talking about how ineffectual an abrasive blade is.

No shit sherlock. Look above. That's NOT abrasive and it will cut through almost anything

Jesus you people are morons


----------



## Meathead (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


This whole thing is moronic. Nobody believes this shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I could have done it when I was in my 20s.  Not now.  I seriously doubt you can do it either.  Even if you could, the fact is that probably only about 1% of the population that wants to cross could do it.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 7, 2019)

Believes what?

That a steel slat wall is easily breachable?

It's fact


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


But....but...but they cut it like butter and I know a whole bunch of other people who can too.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Concrete saws are water lubricated. As for how long it would take a 10 million dollar a day cartel minutes not hours, remember this is in the middle of no where.
> ...



If you have cut steel and concrete, then you should know how easy it is.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm 55, still ride a bicycle for exercise and my cruising speed is 17 to 20 mph.  Yes, I would be able to scale the wall.  Sucks for you to be in such poor shape.

And, on one video they showed on Inside Edition last night, there was a 10 year old girl who made it up and over in around 20 seconds.  The main thing in rock climbing is having good grip strength.  Endurance is required if you are doing large climbs, but for something like this, it's not much of a factor as you're only climbing for around 30 seconds.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting it's an assumption.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 7, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, they aren't hollow.
> ...





A metal cutting blade is going to tear itself up as soon as it hits concrete.  

Anyway, the wall needs to be retrofitted with sensors. Someone starts working on the wall and it activates a drone, or personel who can be there quickly.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

So all the beleaguered illegals have been able to carry saws along their arduous trip or possess excellent high fence scaling abilities. Or maybe a few Hate America liberals meet them 0.5 miles from wall and provide the equipment.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


She made it over an 18 foot wall, not the 30 foot wall Trump is building.  Even if she could make it over the latter, she's still only one out of a thousand.  The bottom line is that no one has crossed the wall Israel built and the fence/wall Hungary built.  You can't climb over a wall when there are people guarding it.

All you're showing is that you're a moron.  The wall will cut cross border traffic to a minute fraction of what it is now.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Believes what?
> 
> That a steel slat wall is easily breachable?
> 
> It's fact


Nothing you post is a fact.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You're right, the walls in Israel and Hungary work, but that is for the very reason you yourself stated, it is patrolled and watched.  Ours is sparsely patrolled at best, and there are lots of times that it's not being watched where someone could scale it.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 7, 2019)

What does it say about the left and especially democrats when they cheer about fake stories of the Wall being breached after nine Americans were murdered in Mexico? Incoherent? Ignorant? Hypocritical? Take your pick


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "investigative reporting." More than likely, you're right.


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 7, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > We may have plenty of liberal Jews running our news media but to connect them with Israel is wrong....they are two different entities of the same faith.
> ...



So I guess the American's that were slaughtered yesterday in Mexico were loyal to Mexico since they were dual citizens?


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yes, I would be able to scale the wall


Tough talk. I guarantee you cant. If you did, you'd be arrested immediately. And I'm betting you'd break bones falling over th he other side.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


It's not patrolled enough because border guards are busy chasing down people who cross where there isn't a wall.  20,000 people is more than enough to guard 2000 miles of wall.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...


Not worthy of any actual response. What a boob


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I saw no rebar in the image you posted, and second is that you do not cut rebar with the masonry blade.
> ...



That is impossible.
I saw the inside of the bollard that was cut.
If there was rebar, I would have seen the cut ends.
I saw no rebar, and that has nothing to do with whether or not it was classified.

And yes, a $100 tool could easily cut through such thin steel.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > People do this all the time when they modify plumbing in existing locations, such as a water main leaking under a drive way.  This is trivial.  Your mistake is trying to imagine one tool doing it all.  You switch for what is appropriate.
> ...



Well then thanks for admitting these fence poles are easy to cut.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



The farmer wants the cheap labor, the immigrants want the job, and you want the cheap food.
What is your problem?
Why not just allow the tradition to continue?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


At one time they used infanticide on retarded children.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Not the fence trump is installing won’t cut through, the slats on either side will prevent the cuts. Just fact.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Not with slats on either side. Nope . Try it


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I'm ok with that if the parents are.
Resources are limited, and people have to prioritize what a family wants to spend money on.
I would just pass and try again on another child.
That would be a child who would not exist if the retarded one absorbed all the resources instead.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Don't think so.
With a sawsall you can get the blade between the slats.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



If the slats are close together, then you use a skinny sawsall instead of a circular grinder.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Just like Hitler. REALLY!


----------



## Andylusion (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



Right, cartels are a different problem, than mass illegal migration.

Cartels will never be stopped by anything, except continuous diligent law enforcement.  And even then, the real solution is a massive hard crack down on drugs.   I'm all for the death penalty for all drug dealers.  You sell any drugs, for any amount, and we put you down.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I would be able to scale the wall
> ...


DOesn't seem like these people were arrested immediately...


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

jc456 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Obviously you don't use tools and have never done any form of home repair/remodeling.  I have this saw and used it to easily cut through a 5" diameter steel basketball hoop pipe that was filled with concrete and is very similar to the steel slats in the article.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K4FQ6G/?tag=ff0d01-20

Anybody that has real experience doing home repair/ using tools knows that cutting through concrete and steel is very easy these days.  Cutting through granite, marble, rock slate, is more difficult, but still doable.

I love how you people just dig your heels in without having any knowledge on the subject at hand.


----------



## Meister (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What does it say about the left and especially democrats when they cheer about fake stories of the Wall being breached after nine Americans were murdered in Mexico? Incoherent? Ignorant? Hypocritical? Take your pick


You left out ghoulish and grotesque.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2019)

Man we have a lot of Marines and demolition experts, heavy equipment operators  who for some reason wail like infants despite their sturdy attributes.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


SO some kid in highschool that sells $10 of pot to a friend they should be put to death?  Death penalty for drug dealers won't do much at all (the FEDS give life sentences and there is no parole in the Feds), longer or harsher prison sentences have done nothing to remotely stop drugs or any of the problems associated with drugs.  You will never win from a supply side, you need to address the demand side, which will then reduce the amount of people using drugs and therefore the amount of people selling drugs.  But at the end of the day you are never going to stop the sale of something addictive that has a 10000+% markup.  That's just not a reality.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What does it say about the left and especially democrats when they cheer about fake stories of the Wall being breached after nine Americans were murdered in Mexico? Incoherent? Ignorant? Hypocritical? Take your pick


Except the story is real and you are lying.. again...


This was done by US Dept of Homeland security. Here is the actual story:
Steel prototype for border wall cut through with saw, photo shows

_However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report._


I have this:
https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-DI...argid=aud-799711277694la-434095987666&psc=1

I used it to easily cut through an old driveway basketball hoop pipe that was filled w concrete, similar to the pick above, but actually wider in diameter. Maybe you don't know how to use the saw properly??

Either way this is a legit story, done by the US DHS...


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


It doesn't seem that you have enough brains to understand that almost no one will cross the wall by the above means.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I agree they will just cut the wall..  But they can still climb the wall easily and won't be arrested if they do as these guys have demonstrated.

Really though they will just use the vast network of tunnels or the smuggling trucks that they currently use to smuggling mass amounts of illegals over now.  You are naive to think this wall will have a big impact.  It will just shift the smuggling to different means, like always.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


They immediately went back to mexico


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> SO some kid in highschool that sells $10 of pot to a friend they should be put to death?


If it happened ONCE, it would end


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Then explain why most people cross the border on foot where there is no wall.

You're an idiot.  You are actually gloating about aliens violating our borders.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The left cheers on the invasion


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Show where I'm gloating, you are just too stupid to accept reality.  
Substantial amounts of people get into the country through the tunnels or smuggling trucks.  You're too stupid to understand that if they somehow shut down the method of walking over (which they won't because they will just cut the fence), people will just get in through all the tunnels and through all the trucks that they are using now.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > SO some kid in highschool that sells $10 of pot to a friend they should be put to death?
> ...


They have been increasing the punishment and penalty for drugs since 1950, it has done absolutely nothing to curb use or distribution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


show us how many people cross by tunnel.  Post some valid numbers.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Post #233


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Well then you need to repeat 4th grade english because you have a hard time with reading comprehension...

Maybe that's why you are having such a hard time comprehending the fact that illegal's will just come in through the many other means that they are currently using to enter the country...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mexicans are smarter than Plummers


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

Trump administration officials admitted being aware of “a few instances” in which people-smugglers managed to breach rebuilt sections of the $10 billion wall that Trump once promised Mexico would pay for, the paper reported.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Trump administration officials admitted being aware of “a few instances” in which people-smugglers managed to breach rebuilt sections of the $10 billion wall that Trump once promised Mexico would pay for, the paper reported.


A few instances?  yeah, that's enough for a million people to get through!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> What does it say about the left and especially democrats when they cheer about fake stories of the Wall being breached after nine Americans were murdered in Mexico? Incoherent? Ignorant? Hypocritical? Take your pick



So, tell us exactly how the wall would have prevented these Americans from being killed in Mexico.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump administration officials admitted being aware of “a few instances” in which people-smugglers managed to breach rebuilt sections of the $10 billion wall that Trump once promised Mexico would pay for, the paper reported.
> ...



A few instances in Trumpspeak equates to THOUSANDS


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In other words, a few instances.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I would be able to scale the wall
> ...



For someone who has never seen me, nor has met me other than on these boards, you sure assume a lot about other posters.  You guarantee?  Really?  You don't know how tall I am, or what kind of exercise regimen I keep.  Even though I'm 55, I can still ride 20-30 miles on a bicycle at an average speed of 17 to 20 mph.  And yeah, I'm not in shape like I was when I was in my 20's and 30's, because back then, I rode 50 - 100 miles/day and was averaging 20 to 25 mph.

And yeah, I'm pretty sure I could scale the wall if I needed or wanted to, or some kind of life sized replica.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


In other words, you have no idea whether you can scale the wall.  I'm dead certain that you can't.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Again type my exact words that show I'm gloating.  If somebody is gloating it should be pretty easy to do... But you don't seem to be able to do that.  You just don't want to admit you're wrong.

Same way you can't admit that a border wall won't do that much to keep illegals out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 7, 2019)

So, the story is accurate. DHS wont deny it. And the reports will become publoc via an FOIA request. 

Yet another failed wingnut thread...


----------



## WillPower (Nov 7, 2019)

The Banker said:


> DOesn't seem like these people were arrested immediately...



Hey moron...where's the plate at the top of the bollards?  Oh yeah, it's not Trump's fence.....scram.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > This was done by US Dept of Homeland security.  Here is the actual story:
> ...


I just showed you that it was not a hoax.

So when you don't want to believe the facts you just ignore them... Typical Trumper.

I find it funny that you got all worked up over nothing, DHS cut through the fence so end of story, no hoax...


----------



## The Banker (Nov 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> This is why they're leftists.....they were raised by single mothers who chased off the father and became a full-time lesbian.  The kids?  they don't know anything about tools, materials, structures...they were raised to be girls and that's how they turned out.  Luckily there were enough family units who stayed intact with a father who knew how things work and passed it on to their sons and sometimes their daughters.....that's the only reason this country still works.


I don't think you know a single thing about tools and I don't think you have ever done any home repairs or remodeling.  If you did then you would know that this saw:
https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-DI...argid=aud-799711277694la-434095987666&psc=1

can easily cut through steel and concrete.  Cutting through steel and concrete is easy, cutting through marble, granite etc is tougher, but still doable.

I have this saw, it works great.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Actually, I do have a pretty good idea that I'd be able to scale the wall.  Why?  There is a rock climbing place here in Amarillo where you can scale walls inside.  Ever heard of practice?  Even at 54, I still like to do stuff like that.  Like I said, must really suck for you to be in such poor shape.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


A climbing wall is nothing like the bollard fence.  The former has handholds.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Nov 8, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


because we pay billions into welfare because americans aren't working.  duh!!!!

you truly are ignorant.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 8, 2019)

strollingbones said:


>



And here's the topper from board rodents.....the demonstration piece now claimed to be cut by smugglers.  USMB, where the weak mate with the stupid, and then abort the baby and sell it's parts for weed money.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I provided the story right here.  The US Dept of Homeland security did a test and cut through all proposed border fences.  The story is real, and as pointed out this simple saw from Amazon can easily cut through a steel slat fence.  You conveniently ignore my post because it blew you up.  You have no response....

Here it is again in case you forgot...

This was done by US Dept of Homeland security. Here is the actual story:
Steel prototype for border wall cut through with saw, photo shows

_However, testing by DHS in late 2017 showed all eight prototypes, including the steel slats, were vulnerable to breaching, according to an internal February 2018 U.S. Customs and Border Protection report._


I have this:
https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-DI...argid=aud-799711277694la-434095987666&psc=1

I used it to easily cut through an old driveway basketball hoop pipe that was filled w concrete, similar to the pick above, but actually wider in diameter. Easy stuff.

Either way this is a legit story, done by US DHS


----------



## The Banker (Nov 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


MORE BAD NEWS FOR YA:::



You can easily cut through that fence with this saw.  I don't think you have ever used a real saw of any kind in your whole life...


----------



## WillPower (Nov 8, 2019)

The Banker said:


> I provided the story right here.  The US Dept of Homeland security did a test and cut through all proposed border fences.  The story is real, and as pointed out this simple saw from Amazon can easily cut through a steel slat fence.  You conveniently ignore my post because it blew you up.  You have no response....
> 
> Here it is again in case you forgot...
> 
> ...



It's CRAP from NBC, some say worse than CNN.  Nowhere in your link does DHS say the sample fencing was cut with a "common tool found in a hardware store"...that's bizarre it's so stupid.  Myself and others have proven it's impossible to breach the bollards with anything other than a variety of expensive tools in a controlled environment.  Out in the Sonoran Desert with temps around 112 and no electoral power?  absurd...you lose like always.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 8, 2019)

The Banker said:


> You can easily cut through that fence with this saw.  I don't think you have ever used a real saw of any kind in your whole life...



I just cut you off, fool.....blabber to your little black heart's content but next time read the thread instead of continuing to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > I provided the story right here.  The US Dept of Homeland security did a test and cut through all proposed border fences.  The story is real, and as pointed out this simple saw from Amazon can easily cut through a steel slat fence.  You conveniently ignore my post because it blew you up.  You have no response....
> ...


AHAHAHA!!!!

The it's NBC excuse!!  Nice fail.  The article clearly says DHS easily cut through the fence.

What about this:

Clearly you have never used any power saws ever in your life.  This is easy stuff.

 I love how you still have no response to my posts other than:    but but but its NBC...  Pathetic.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 8, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


if the kid who used the pot died, you bet your ass.  Are you saying the seller isn't responsible for the kids death? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## jc456 (Nov 8, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


can't make it up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2019)

As exhausted, noble illegals drag their chain saws along their righteous, 500 mile arduous journey; lacking  food and water but having ample fuel for the machines


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 8, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Actually, the way to climb that wall is to have a pair of shoes with good support and decent grip, grab a single bollard with both hands on either side, and use the other 2 bollards on either side as places to put your feet.  Because of the way the bollards are oriented, they present a good place for your feet.  Pull yourself up a bit, lift one foot up a bit and get a good brace, then pull the other foot up and brace.  Then, grab a bit higher and repeat.  It's kind of a variation on the chimney climb.  And, because the plates on the top aren't welded together, that provides a good handgrip to help you over the rest.  Do the same thing in reverse going down.  And, it's readily apparent that you've never done rock climbing, otherwise you would have known how to scale it like I just told you.  And, because the steel on the fence is rusted, the steel has some texture to provide grip.

Yes, I would be able to scale the wall if I had to.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 8, 2019)

Again...I have a demo saw in my garage that could cut through those bollards in a matter of minutes. Gas operated...diamond blade.

Something any coyote or drug cartel could easily afford.

You people are stupid


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I doubt you can get over the top 6 feet that way.  What are you supposed to hold onto?  Furthermore, even if you could do it, that would be about 0.1% of the population. I think we can live with 0.1% getting over the wall.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Again...I have a demo saw in my garage that could cut through those bollards in a matter of minutes. Gas operated...diamond blade.
> 
> Something any coyote or drug cartel could easily afford.
> 
> You people are stupid


If the wall is being guarded, then it doesn't matter.   The border patrol will be there before they have cut a hole through.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news for my thermite stand


----------



## AntiTrump (Nov 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's videos everywhere online including the news shareing videos it's not hoax stop being a Trumo tard


----------



## Lesh (Nov 8, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Again...I have a demo saw in my garage that could cut through those bollards in a matter of minutes. Gas operated...diamond blade.
> ...


How many thousands of miles of wall would there be again?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lesh said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


The entire Southern border.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lesh said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


The same thousands the illegals have dragged their saws so they can cut Trumps wall of butter.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 8, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Again...I have a demo saw in my garage that could cut through those bollards in a matter of minutes. Gas operated...diamond blade.
> 
> Something any coyote or drug cartel could easily afford.
> 
> You people are stupid



Oh?  diamond blade eh?  So which blade is it....for the steel skin or the concrete or a combo plate for the rebar inside the concrete?   You're an idiot....I said earlier a parakeet is smarter than you dingbats....at least the parakeet can remember something from one day to the next.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 8, 2019)

I gots me a beeg saw two


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 8, 2019)

The Banker said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





Well lets just make it easier for them to bring in the DOPE..... remove all the fences and install a bus terminal going North. That seems to be the Democrat solution. No wall means border patrol is chasing all night long along the entire border..... you need a wall AND surveilance. You cant really get by with one alone. 

The good thing about a wall is it is permanent. The whims of whoever is in office can change how many people we have guarding the border or how they do it, so in my estimation it's good to have at least one constant.  I can see why Democrats fight against it so hard though. A secure border goes against their interests


----------



## Lesh (Nov 9, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Again...I have a demo saw in my garage that could cut through those bollards in a matter of minutes. Gas operated...diamond blade.
> ...


You loudmouthed idiot.

A demo saw with a diamond carbide blade cuts through all of that

Have you ever done physical work for a living? Ever USED a power tool ?


----------



## WillPower (Nov 9, 2019)

Lesh said:


> You loudmouthed idiot.
> 
> A demo saw with a diamond carbide blade cuts through all of that
> 
> Have you ever done physical work for a living? Ever USED a power tool ?



What's hilarious is you pretending to be male, much less a man.  No saw blade cuts both masonry and steel ya little turd...now be a good Lush and stop annoying people with your fantasies. 

/thread.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


What do you do on the last six feet of solid flat steel? I guess now you’re Spider-Man


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



  So what brand is your saw?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  He didnt even get to the top of the wall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



  That saw only cuts to a depth of four inches.....means you're a liar.
  Oh....I've worked with steel my whole life as a machinist and fabricator,which of course makes it easy for me to spot someone who knows jack shit about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What does it say about the left and especially democrats when they cheer about fake stories of the Wall being breached after nine Americans were murdered in Mexico? Incoherent? Ignorant? Hypocritical? Take your pick
> ...



    The cut was obviously done with a cutting torch.
And why in the hell would there be concrete in a basketball hoop pole?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



  LOL.....that saw only cuts concrete.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Did you watch the video he cuts through a steel pipe with concrete inside that is at least 6" in diameter, look at the sparks.  SO the saw cuts steel and concrete, like the saw I have does.  It is easy to cut through steel and concrete, especially that weak steel slat fence.  I don't think you have any real experience with any of this, you are lying and you have been caught.

 I love how every partisan hack comes out claiming how they all work with metal and can't easily cut through that steel slat wall, blah blah blah torch blah blah blah.  Then you see the video and I can post about 20 videos, of a simple saw easily cutting through steel and concrete....

Enough said game over you have been exposed liar.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 10, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > LaDairis said:
> ...


They also have rebar within the columns


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 10, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, it would appear that your Google is broken:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



  Watched the vid and never saw,pun intended,it cut through steel.

Look here dude....I've cut steel for 28 years and you won't find a single cutter that will cut both concrete and steel.
     The angle on the cutting edge is totally different in the two not to mention the RPMs.
  Can you cut through Trumps wall? Of course,but it'll be much tougher than you think.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



 Your ladder appears to be short of your objective.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 10, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...


That isn't Trump's wall, moron.  There's no concrete in those bollards.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you watching the correct video?  The guy clearly cuts through a pipe filled w concrete.  You don't see the steel on the outside and the sparks from cutting it, then the concrete dust when he cuts through the steel and into the concrete.

Do you live in GOP fantasy land where facts don't matter and you can say anything or do anything you want.  Maybe you should watch the vid again, my favorite part is when he cuts through both steel and concrete pretty easily...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



You mean when the guy was cutting through a concrete column?
You should shut the fuck up. I made a living cutting steel as well as many types of super alloys from inconel,titanium and hastelloy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 10, 2019)

The Banker said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



  I'm gonna make ya look stupid.....
Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## The Banker (Nov 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yup, blah blah blah

You can't see that is steel/metal around concrete?  Are you retarded?  Why is it sparking, from concrete?

You look stupid right now

Irregardless you can still cut through that simple steel slat fence and the story is not a hoax.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 10, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched a plumber turn two diamond blades into junk and finally burn out his disc cutter on a DRY slab of concrete with no rebar inside it.   And it wasn't cordless.  Endless power and time to switch from masonry to metal cutting blades.  So I figure this probable-HOAX story dreamed up by lying media rats and reported here to the glee of our leftist nitwits... is suspicious.  I went searching for a legit pic of this supposed breach of Trump's border wall....and guess what? couldn't find one....not a single one.  I did find this pic of a sample and it shows why nobody with a "hundred dollar cordless disc cutter is getting through a Trump steel bollard on the border.
> ...



This photo, BTW was accompanied by a statement that this breach was the size of a garage door, and is halfway through the repair process. Also, anyone who is familiar with steel, concrete, and rebar construction can tell you that once breached, the repair work is much easier to breach in the future.


----------



## Jitss617 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## WillPower (Nov 11, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> So, it would appear that your Google is broken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay fool....let's approach this from my perspective as a former US Army intel non-com who's life once depended on studying photographs in detail.   Curious the supposed "breach" in your photoshoped pic left out a simple detail...Why were the bollards cut 7-8 feet from the ground?  Even Watusi warriors couldn't reach those cuts without a ladder....and who's ladder is that?  Next we don't see a second series of cuts...why is that?  And third; why would somebody cut 8 bollards before they realized they can't pull them apart more than a couple inches?  If this pic is real (doubtful) it looks like the ACE boys slapped together some stray pieces for a temporary fix until new bollards arrived.  But by all means side with the drug cartels and human traffickers.....does your family know the kind of company you keep?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 11, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Those plates at the tops of the bollards are not welded together and there is a 2 to 3 inch gap between each plate.  That crack yields an excellent place to grip and shimmy up the steel plates.  And no, I'm not 0.1 percent of the population, there are lots of rock climbers who can do it.  And, if a person is interested in learning, they can learn how to do it if they have something to practice on in less than a month.  Again, you've never done rock climbing, have you?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 11, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > You loudmouthed idiot.
> ...



Really?  No saw blade can cut through both concrete and steel?  Are you sure about that?  I did just a bit of searching, and I found where you can actually buy one.  Matter of fact, I even posted their phone number and e-mail address if you have questions about their product.

Diamond Blade cuts through steel and concrete.

*Advancements in technology have enabled First Edition Products(TM) to develop a diamond blade that will cut quickly and accurately through both metal and concrete at the same time. The Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade will work especially well for those who need to cut through such materials as auto bodies, motor blocks, steel guard rails, steel, iron, ductile iron, cast iron, rail road tracks, reinforced and non-reinforced concrete and building materials. The Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade enables you to cut as accurately as possible, watching the cutting process from either side of the blade whether you are looking directly at the cut or looking through the blade as it turns. You will not experience the reduction of cutting depth that occurs when using abrasive blades. Manufactured in Germany at the highest quality level, long blade life adds to the value of the Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade, when you are working with a high speed gas-powered saw. For more information about the Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade, call First Edition Products(TM) at 877-276-7300 (847-294-2995), or send a fax to 847-297-7894, or email to sales@firsteditionproducts.com.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



  You're gonna need a huge cutter to get through the whole bollard.
    And they're expensive as hell!!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 11, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > So, it would appear that your Google is broken:
> ...



the bollards had been cut at the top and the bottom, and a truck was driven through the hole. This may be hard for you to grasp, but the ladder is there because they are repairing the wall. But, Will, we are all aware that photographs lie, but Trump NEVER lies, so carry on....


----------



## WillPower (Nov 11, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> the bollards had been cut at the top and the bottom, and a truck was driven through the hole. This may be hard for you to grasp, but the ladder is there because they are repairing the wall. But, Will, we are all aware that photographs lie, but Trump NEVER lies, so carry on....



BULLSHIT....prove it.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 11, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  No saw blade can cut through both concrete and steel?  Are you sure about that?  I did just a bit of searching, and I found where you can actually buy one.  Matter of fact, I even posted their phone number and e-mail address if you have questions about their product.
> 
> Diamond Blade cuts through steel and concrete.
> 
> *Advancements in technology have enabled First Edition Products(TM) to develop a diamond blade that will cut quickly and accurately through both metal and concrete at the same time. The Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade will work especially well for those who need to cut through such materials as auto bodies, motor blocks, steel guard rails, steel, iron, ductile iron, cast iron, rail road tracks, reinforced and non-reinforced concrete and building materials. The Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade enables you to cut as accurately as possible, watching the cutting process from either side of the blade whether you are looking directly at the cut or looking through the blade as it turns. You will not experience the reduction of cutting depth that occurs when using abrasive blades. Manufactured in Germany at the highest quality level, long blade life adds to the value of the Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade, when you are working with a high speed gas-powered saw. For more information about the Power Twister(TM) Diamond Blade, call First Edition Products(TM) at 877-276-7300 (847-294-2995), or send a fax to 847-297-7894, or email to sales@firsteditionproducts.com.*



Uh huh....for $115 you can buy one of their magic 7" blades....what they don't mention is how many sticks of rebar it can take on inside concrete...this ain't a driveway job....there are at least 4 sticks of rebar inside each bollard and you're claiming this circular saw blade can take on all 4 of them after penetrating the steel exterior....with one blade!  How did Germany ever lose TWO world wars?  Anybody can claim anything...you haven't proven the pic in question is Trump's wall and not Chertoff's because it's cropped below the top of the fence.  You haven't proven the bollards were cut twice, or pulled apart....hell, the pic you showed doesn't look like there is concrete inside the bollards.  You did an OP making these claims that we destroyed and now you're trying it again by claiming the cartels have these magic blades with cooling holes in them like have been used on disc brakes since the 70's....weak.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 11, 2019)

WillPower said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  No saw blade can cut through both concrete and steel?  Are you sure about that?  I did just a bit of searching, and I found where you can actually buy one.  Matter of fact, I even posted their phone number and e-mail address if you have questions about their product.
> ...



Right, Will. Trump's wall is magic, and resists anything short of Harry Potter's magic wand. In addition, since Trump says that the wall is "almost finished", there are hundreds and hundreds of invisible wall, as well. No wonder that Mexico is taking so long to come up with the money to pay for it.


----------



## WillPower (Nov 11, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Right, Will. Trump's wall is magic, and resists anything short of Harry Potter's magic wand. In addition, since Trump says that the wall is "almost finished", there are hundreds and hundreds of invisible wall, as well. No wonder that Mexico is taking so long to come up with the money to pay for it.



You're lying again....Trump has never said the Wall is almost done and Mexico is indeed paying for it but that would involve me explaining simple economics to you....a dead-end street.  What Trump has said is there will be 3-400 miles of Wall by the end of 2020 which is true unless some shithead judge pulls another block job on it.  Again, why do you side with drug dealers and human smugglers?  Got any links to a truck being driven through Trump's wall....still waiting....tick tock tick tock.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 11, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Right, Will. Trump's wall is magic, and resists anything short of Harry Potter's magic wand. In addition, since Trump says that the wall is "almost finished", there are hundreds and hundreds of invisible wall, as well. No wonder that Mexico is taking so long to come up with the money to pay for it.
> ...



I am amazed at how much Kool-Aid you have drunk supporting Trump. He lied 86 times in his rally at Monroe just yesterday. 

Say! I have a terrific oceanside beach condo here in Arizona that I can sell you for practically nothing! It was only used by a little old lady who only used it on leap years on Feb. 29!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 12, 2019)

WillPower said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  No saw blade can cut through both concrete and steel?  Are you sure about that?  I did just a bit of searching, and I found where you can actually buy one.  Matter of fact, I even posted their phone number and e-mail address if you have questions about their product.
> ...



You really need to keep the posters you are replying to straight.  No, I didn't start this thread, no, I haven't posted any pictures.  You simply stated that there weren't any blades for saws that could cut through both concrete and steel.  I got curious, and decided to see if I could find any.  I found them, and that negates your statement that there are no blades that could cut through both.  Admit it, you're wrong.


----------

